# Luteal phase



## Wishinghopingdreaming (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,
Bit of a querry  -my partner has no know fertility issues and we're using donor sperm, after 4 failed iui's I was wondering does anyone know whether 10 full dpo is enough for implantation. I've done the usual google searches which would suggest it is, just, but does this hold trues using iui.

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

10 days is the bottom end of the ok range but should be enough. Using IUI or trying naturally wouldn't make any difference to that. If you're concerned, there are things you can do to try and extend it slightly, e.g. adding flaxseed to the diet every day typically extends it by about a day: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8077314

I think there's a whole section on this site somewhere about supplements etc, which might have other suggestions.

I'm afraid it often takes quite a few tries with IUI and doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. Hope it works out for you soon.

/links


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

My luteal phase was often shorter than 10 days - 8/9. I managed to increase it to 10 days for 3 months by using Agnus Castus religiously.

My GP refused to acknowledge luteal phase defect but it was something that concerned me. She was happy to prescribe me Clomid to hopefully assist with super-ovulation and bring the ovulation date forward (and potentially increase luteal phase). She also prescribed progesterone pessaries to take after ovulation. My GP is not a fertility expert and admits her limitations. She prescribed both off these off the back of my own research. 

I think IUI success is nearly always down to timing and that is why the statistics are as low as 10%. I think timings need to be individually jigged about - no point doing the same thing month in, month out. 

My own experience is that the day after lh surge was too late, I fell pregnant when I was inseminated 4hrs after LH detected. If 2nd attempt had not worked I would have gone on Clomid plus scans to track the follicles. This would have been without the trigger shot as the days I would have taken the pills were different to women who 
take clomid to force ovulation. Apparently you are told at your scans when best to inseminate. 

I went to Denmark for my treatment. It worked out approx £1000 per cycle (plus hotels, taxis, flights for 1 person) which I think is comparable to what you pay in the UK. 

I wish you all the best with your treatment.


----------

